# ça tombe bien / mal (tomber)



## Liphou

Hola a todos!!

Tendrían unas ideas para traducir " ca tombe bien", creo que se puede decir "cae bien" pero no me gusta tanto...
Quizá tienen expresiones que me gustaran más!!
Gracias.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Gévy

Te propongo varias expresiones:

- venir como anillo al dedo
- venir al pelo
- venir a pedir de boca
- venirle a uno de perla

Hasta luego.


----------



## Liphou

Muchas gracias Gévy, así puedo elegir... !!


----------



## Gévy

De rien !  

Il doit y en avoir mille autres, attends que les autres interviennent, tu verras.


----------



## Josune

Sí, Gévy tiene razón... 

"Caer bien" tiene otro significado... Significa algo así como "resultar simpático"...

Tombe bien... es más "nos viene bien" o también podría significar "se ajusta" (a lo que buscamos, a nuestros horarios, a nuestro plan...)

En cualquier caso, lo podrías traducir simplemente como "me viene bien"


----------



## Lenjo

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos

Cómo traducirían ''tomber bien / mal'' en español
Ejemplo:

Ma cousine arrive demain d'Espagne et je suis malade. ça tombe très mal

J'ai retrouvé un billet de 20 euros dans ma poche, ça tombe bien, je 
n'avais plus d'argent

Muchas gracias, espero sus respuestas

Lenjo


----------



## josepbadalona

me viene bien / mal

ça tombe bien :
me viene como anillo al dedo
me viene de perlas
me viene de perilla/de maravilla/de miedo....


----------



## chics

Bonjour.

Yo utilizaría "me va bien/mal".
Y para ser enfático, si es MUY bien o mal, al oral y coloquialmente: "me va que te cagas" (de bien o de mal, ¡sirve para ambos casos!).


----------



## Kenavo

puedes decir:

me cae como anillo al dedo

Un saludo


----------



## Railway

chics said:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Yo utilizaría "me va bien/mal".
> Y para ser enfático, si es MUY bien o mal, al oral y coloquialmente: "me va que te cagas" (de bien o de mal, ¡sirve para ambos casos!).


 
Hola a todos.

Discrepo un poco contigo chics.

Yo la expresión que uso es me VIENE bien/mal. Además "me viene que te cagas" en mi opinión solo se puede entender como que algo te viene muy bien, nunca para algo que te viene muy mal.

En el ejemplo de lenjo se podría usar. ¡Me he encontrado un billete de 20 euros en el bolsillo! Me viene que te cagas porque no tenía dinero.

En lo que estoy muy de acuerdo contigo chics es en que solo se puede usar en un modo muy muy coloquial.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Kenavo

corrijo, en el caso de "ça tombe bien"


----------



## chics

Railway said:


> Discrepo un poco contigo chics.
> Yo la expresión que uso es me VIENE bien/mal.


 
Pues _*me va bien/mal*_ también se utiliza. Iba a responderte que tal vez un verbo u otro se usan diferente en distintas regiones, pero Josep de Badalona también puso _venir_.

En el ejemplo del dinero, yo habría dicho "me va a ir muy bien" pero me parece correcto "me viene bien". Sin problema.

Sin embargo, en el caso de la chica, claramente "me va fatal". No me suena bien con "venir". Es como cuando quedas con alguien: "¿_te va bien_ este sitio? Sií, pero ¿cambiamos la hora? la que habíamos acordado _me va mal_, no me acordaba que..." Siempre_ ir_ y no _venir_.


----------



## Railway

chics said:


> Sin embargo, en el caso de la chica, claramente "me va fatal". No me suena bien con "venir". Es como cuando quedas con alguien: "¿_te va bien_ este sitio? Sií, pero ¿cambiamos la hora? la que habíamos acordado _me va mal_, no me acordaba que..." Siempre_ ir_ y no _venir_.


 
Je je, otra vez discrepo contigo 

Si bien no me suena mal lo de "¿te va bien este sitio?" o "me va mal esta hora", yo sin duda en los dos casos utilizaría venir. "Si te viene bien quedamos en el bar de la esquina. Si, pero ¿cambiamos la hora? la que habíamos acordado me viene fatal, no me acordaba que..."

Probablemente tienes razón y dependiendo de la zona geografica se usa más ir o venir.

¡Saludos!


----------



## chics

Voy a colgarlo del foro "Sólo Español", aquí, por si alguien más quiere contar cómo lo dice en su pueblo.

¡Así no mareamos más a Lenjo con tantas idas y venidas!


----------



## IsaSol

Moi je dirais:
Acabo de encontrar un billete de 20...esto viene al pelo !
Attendre les réponses du forum espagnol, donc!
Bonne chance.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

De acuerdo con Isa: es el verbo _venir _que viene con naturalidad:
_- me viene bien/ de maravilla/ al pelo
- me viene mal/ fatal_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Lenjo

Gracias a todos

Ahora tengo un par de expresiones que puedo usar

hasta luego

Lenjo


----------



## Mirelia

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Amigos foreros, pido ayuda.

Les doy directamente el contexto:

*La curiosité est le principe d'une quête du vrai qui doit être libre de parcourir en tout sens l'espace du connaissable pour pouvoir á tout moment "bien tomber".*

Aclaro que las comillas son del original. 
No tan necesario seguramente es resaltar que las ideas centrales en juego son: la curiosidad, la búsqueda de la verdad, lo cognoscible.

Las soluciones de diccionario -que no son muchas, a diferencia de "tomber bien"- no me alcanzan para _tomber juste_ en el sentido que, particularmente aquí, tiene la expresión. He pensado en "dar en el blanco", pero me temo que significaría abusar del derecho a la licencia traductoril cool. ¿"Acertar", tal vez?

Gracias desde ya 

Mirelia


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Y atinar?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Venir de perlas? ¿Ser oportuna?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Yo me quedaría con el "ser oportuna", propuesto por Gévy.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias Martine, Gévy, Swift. Tendré muy en cuenta vuestras propuestas mientras sigo pensando... Por ejemplo, no estoy nada segura de que el autor atribuya a la curiosidad a la que se está refiriendo, simplemente una virtud de "oportunidad". Son dudas, por ahora. 
À bientôt, Mirelia


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Mirelia*:

A mí no me parece mal tu primer impulso: *dar en el blanco*.

Otra idea: *venir al pelo*.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenos días Mireila,
Buenos días a todos.

Tu frase es muy interesante. Me parece que «la curiosidad» es aquí la condición previa para que funcione libremente la búsqueda y así, siempre acierte.

Tal vez, usaría el verbo «*acertar*» o «*atinar*» para la traducción, dado que el esmero, aquí, consite en darse todas las oportunidades para siempre «dar en blanco».

Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Mirelia

Gracias también a Víctor y Josiane, por alentar mi perseverancia en la determinación del sentido exacto sugerido por el autor mediante una locución que se presta a varios. 

El "bien tomber" de ese final de oración requiere un término que se baste a sí mismo, que no requiera algún circunstancial. Y que, de ser posible, reproduzca el tono tajante del infinitivo. *Acertar* cumple estas condiciones. Estoy casi casi decidiéndome por él, pero entre tanto no vendrían mal otras opiniones.


----------



## Cora28

buenos días, alguien me podría decir que significa la frase "ça tombe mal à chaque fois" ???

gracias por adelantado


----------



## quantapal

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Hola,
Comment traduire en espagnol "ça tombe bien!..."
Merci


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Quantapal et bienvenue parmi nous !

Nous avons uni ta question à ce fil déjà existant sur la même expression. Si tu le lis depuis le début tu verras différentes façons de le traduire selon le contexte (tu as oublié de nous indiquer le tien). 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> _- me viene bien/ de maravilla/ al pelo
> _





Gévy said:


> ¿Venir de perlas?



O de perillas. 



> *de **~**, *o* de **~**s.* * 1.     * locs. advs. coloqs. A propósito o a tiempo.
> 
> Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=perilla



¿Verdad?


----------

